# How To Turn A Tree



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Found this photo in Facebook from Nova (Nova Lathes and chucks). They posted it and I coudn't resist in showing it to you guys.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that's going to be one heck of a pen


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

bill said:


> that's going to be one heck of a pen


toothpick**


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

With a set up like that, it looks like it isn't his first rodeo either.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Baseball bat for King Kong??


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Aw heck, that is easy!  Let him turn a 2x4 into a dowel rod like I did!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

trodery said:


> Aw heck, that is easy!  Let him turn a 2x4 into a dowel rod like I did!


go ahead and admit it - all those shavings on the floor are making you shake.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you getting the bug to move up???


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

He's workin on my order of fence posts...

Really though, what the heck do you make on that? Table legs?


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

How much horsepower is that? That's impressive.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That looks like a pix of me I posted a few years back when Bill Berry was showing me the ropes....LOL

Anybody remember this 'un ?:redface:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

It going to be a vase for some VERY LONG stem roses!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Robert told me he was wanting to try some new duck calls, but........ I had no idea!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw one similar that a few weeks ago while at the IWF show. They'd put a log 6' and roughly 3' across on it and just turn it into all kinds of crazy looking stuff.


----------

